

Occupy activists abolish $3.85m in Corinthian Colleges students' loan debt - dreamweapon
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/sep/17/occupy-activists-student-debt-corinthian-colleges

======
dreamweapon
Posting to HN because it makes for a very elegant hack, in my view:

 _“It punches a hole through the morality of debt, through this idea that you
owe X amount of dollars that the 1% says you owe. In reality, that debt is
worth significantly less. The 1% is selling it to each other at bargain-based
prices. You don’t actually owe that.”_

